# ‘Who’s going to vacuum our living rooms?’



## barryqwalsh (Apr 6, 2016)

Perhaps some of the most surprising comments during the interview came as Ivana, who is a Czechoslovakia native, spoke about immigration, noting she looked favorably on newcomers taking the route to become legal citizens.

“As long as you come here legally and get a proper job . . . we need immigrants,” she said. “Who’s going to vacuum our living rooms and clean up after us? Americans don’t like to do that.”

Ivana Trump on immigration: ‘Who’s going to vacuum our living rooms?’ - The Boston Globe


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Apr 6, 2016)

barryqwalsh said:


> View attachment 70426
> 
> Perhaps some of the most surprising comments during the interview came as Ivana, who is a Czechoslovakia native, spoke about immigration, noting she looked favorably on newcomers taking the route to become legal citizens.
> 
> ...


Its a huge worry aint it ?


----------



## Liberty777 (Apr 6, 2016)

We have created a monster. Our youth r lazy n want everything but don't want to put in the work. U have illegals who Will not only do these jobs but do it with pride. Our work ethic has demenished, fix that n u have won half the battle.


----------



## Care4all (Apr 6, 2016)

When I read the statement Ivana made on that the other day, I was wondering how Trump supporters would react?  Would they ignore it, would they make excuses for it?


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 6, 2016)

barryqwalsh said:


> View attachment 70426
> 
> Perhaps some of the most surprising comments during the interview came as Ivana, who is a Czechoslovakia native, spoke about immigration, noting she looked favorably on newcomers taking the route to become legal citizens.
> 
> ...


The first thing I thought is how insulting that is to immigrants then I thought how arrogant she is. Then I thought how untrue it is. I live in metro Detroit. The black Americans who got out of Detroit after the bush recession and now live in my area will clean your place for $100. Ever hear of Molly maids? Those are white American women.

The corporations want/need more people not less.

I see Republicans are shifting back to being pro immigration. Flip flop


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 10, 2016)

Liberty777 said:


> We have created a monster. Our youth r lazy n want everything but don't want to put in the work. U have illegals who Will not only do these jobs but do it with pride. Our work ethic has demenished, fix that n u have won half the battle.


In my area we have a molly maid company that is all white girls. And I know black people who will do housekeeping. We don't need more cheap labor. People who want a maid need to pay an American an American wage.

I know white landscapers. We don't need immigrants for anything.

Why do we need immigrants? Why do we need more people not less? Americans will start business' to supply demand.

Who here thinks we need immigrants?


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 10, 2016)

Care4all said:


> When I read the statement Ivana made on that the other day, I was wondering how Trump supporters would react?  Would they ignore it, would they make excuses for it?


They've ignored it. So did the so called liberal media.


----------



## Care4all (Apr 11, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> > We have created a monster. Our youth r lazy n want everything but don't want to put in the work. U have illegals who Will not only do these jobs but do it with pride. Our work ethic has demenished, fix that n u have won half the battle.
> ...


_*Why do we need more people not less*?_

One reason might be is;  more people equates to a bigger economy... ?  10 million people times each one spending a modest $6000  a year is $60 billion, (that's sixty thousand million dollars)....businesses are making money off of them....


----------



## waltky (Apr 11, 2016)

Also, we need immigrants...

... to prop up the Social Security ponzi scheme.


----------



## OnePercenter (Apr 11, 2016)

waltky said:


> Also, we need immigrants...
> 
> ... to prop up the Social Security ponzi scheme.



*Also, we need immigrants...

... to prop up the Social Security ponzi scheme.*

How much do you receive in social security each month?


----------



## Muhammed (Apr 11, 2016)

Care4all said:


> When I read the statement Ivana made on that the other day, I was wondering how Trump supporters would react?  Would they ignore it, would they make excuses for it?


Why would anyone give a shit about what Trump's ex-wife says?


----------



## Muhammed (Apr 11, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> > We have created a monster. Our youth r lazy n want everything but don't want to put in the work. U have illegals who Will not only do these jobs but do it with pride. Our work ethic has demenished, fix that n u have won half the battle.
> ...


We don't need immigrants. I think there should be a moratorium on all immigration at least until there is full employment of US citizens.

I don't buy the "They do jobs Americans won't do" excuse. I challenge anyone to name a job that an immigrant will do that an American won't do.


----------



## Liberty777 (Apr 11, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> > We have created a monster. Our youth r lazy n want everything but don't want to put in the work. U have illegals who Will not only do these jobs but do it with pride. Our work ethic has demenished, fix that n u have won half the battle.
> ...


I agree , that's why we need to put a boot n these youngsters asses to get them,motivated. U must b a yank because down here they're like ants.


----------



## Liberty777 (Apr 11, 2016)

Muhammed said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Liberty777 said:
> ...


Ur right I think u all misunderstood my post because I'm against illegal immigration, n don't think we need anymore people in this country rt. Now.  They r taking the good jobs I c it everyday, I work in the oilfield n it's gotten terrible. It's because our youth have become lazy n not interested n learning a trade, or we have failed to teach them. Either way something has to b done.


----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 11, 2016)

barryqwalsh said:


> View attachment 70426
> 
> Perhaps some of the most surprising comments during the interview came as Ivana, who is a Czechoslovakia native, spoke about immigration, noting she looked favorably on newcomers taking the route to become legal citizens.
> 
> ...


OMG!!


----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 11, 2016)

Care4all said:


> When I read the statement Ivana made on that the other day, I was wondering how Trump supporters would react?  Would they ignore it, would they make excuses for it?


They will make excuses for it.


----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 11, 2016)

Muhammed said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > When I read the statement Ivana made on that the other day, I was wondering how Trump supporters would react?  Would they ignore it, would they make excuses for it?
> ...


Because it is his world. It is the world he inhabits. Do you think his household staff are white, natural born Americans?


----------



## Muhammed (Apr 11, 2016)

Esmeralda said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 11, 2016)

Muhammed said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...


This doesn't prove they are 'white' natural born Americans. They could be Arabic, Hispanic, etc.  Proves nothing. I'll bet a lot of them are Eastern Europeans or Eurasians who are working at slave wages. And this group does not include the maids, gardeners, etc. The people who do the real dirty work--like the vacuuming.  Those people aren't shown and are probably far more obviously non-'white' and non-American.
T-Rump is an elitist. If you don't realize that you are really obtuse.


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 11, 2016)

Liberty777 said:


> We have created a monster. Our youth r lazy n want everything but don't want to put in the work. U have illegals who Will not only do these jobs but do it with pride. Our work ethic has demenished, fix that n u have won half the battle.



Glad you brought this up...... I'm sad to say but it's not only here in US but other countries have similar problems with kids now a days. I've heard this kind of story all over the place. Things had changed. IMO....... parents work very hard to provide their families with good living and best luxury they can afford........... so at the end kids did not have to suffer the way their parents did........ They end up lazy kids and don't want to do work hard. 
Oh they go to college alright but then again they take these easy majors like liberal arts, bs psychology, dance,  etc. They might get lucky get a good paying jobs but most end up doing something like clerical, selling phones. I have tons of these kids working in my warehouses.


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 11, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> barryqwalsh said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 70426
> ...



I currently use Molly maids both of my houses Palm Springs and Key Biscayne. And so are my relatives and my white neighborhood. So far I have not seen white or black woman but most are Hispanics or Asians.


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 11, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> > We have created a monster. Our youth r lazy n want everything but don't want to put in the work. U have illegals who Will not only do these jobs but do it with pride. Our work ethic has demenished, fix that n u have won half the battle.
> ...



Who need more immigrants? I do and we do........ If you can find enough American workers that can fulfill all the labor needed in this country then I'm with you..............
Based from what I'm reading from you ...........I think you are limited or quarantined in Detroit.


----------



## Muhammed (Apr 11, 2016)

Esmeralda said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


You have no proof of that whatsoever.


----------



## Liberty777 (Apr 11, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Liberty777 said:
> ...


There r plenty of American men, they just don't want to learn a trade, n the illegals will gladly learn the trade that many American grandfathers and dads used to do. The gov. And society puts so much stock n a degree ( which is important) but wouldn't u agree a trade to b just as important? Its becoming the lost art of later days, because illegals will come in n do the job for less money but won't put in the level of workmanship this country used to b known for. We've created this monster.


----------



## hadit (Apr 11, 2016)

Care4all said:


> When I read the statement Ivana made on that the other day, I was wondering how Trump supporters would react?  Would they ignore it, would they make excuses for it?


Ivana won't even be First Lady, why does anyone care what she says?


----------



## hadit (Apr 11, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > When I read the statement Ivana made on that the other day, I was wondering how Trump supporters would react?  Would they ignore it, would they make excuses for it?
> ...


Why should they do anything else?


----------



## hadit (Apr 11, 2016)

Esmeralda said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


I like rich people, they put a lot more money into the economy than I do.


----------



## Care4all (Apr 11, 2016)

hadit said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


Why?  

Maybe because Ivana is part of the Trump campaign, and Mr Trump has lead millions of supporter to believe on a number of occasions that *he was going to cut back on the immigrants allowed worker visas in to this country...  and limit them to the best and the brightest,* who went to college here etc.

And this is one of the MAIN REASONS his supporters, support him so strongly.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 11, 2016)

Has Ivana never heard of a room-bot?


----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 11, 2016)

Muhammed said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...


You have no proof of anything either. This photo proves nothing. You are making assumptions about the people in this photo.  Given that Ivana is Eastern European, it's very likely some of the people in this photo are Eastern European immigrants working for them for slave wages.


----------



## longknife (Apr 13, 2016)

barryqwalsh said:


> View attachment 70426
> 
> Perhaps some of the most surprising comments during the interview came as Ivana, who is a Czechoslovakia native, spoke about immigration, noting she looked favorably on newcomers taking the route to become legal citizens.
> 
> ...


----------



## Maggdy (Apr 13, 2016)

barryqwalsh said:


> View attachment 70426
> 
> Perhaps some of the most surprising comments during the interview came as Ivana, who is a Czechoslovakia native, spoke about immigration, noting she looked favorably on newcomers taking the route to become legal citizens.
> 
> ...



We have a tradition that, we clean the our own house and we foster the our children. No maid, no babysitter.     



.


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 15, 2016)

longknife said:


> barryqwalsh said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 70426
> ...



Stop lying.,


----------



## MaryL (Apr 15, 2016)

How hard is it to vacuum  your own carpets? This is an excuse  for illegals now? Wow.  What is it the rich elites DO that can't be replaced by and outlander, legal or not? They know this, right? So, were are we going here?


----------



## Mudda (Apr 16, 2016)

So MaryL, when can I schedule you to come and clean all my carpets twice a week?


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 17, 2016)

Mudda said:


> So MaryL, when can I schedule you to come and clean all my carpets twice a week?




You can do it yourself. It's obvious how much you suck.


----------



## Mudda (Apr 18, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > So MaryL, when can I schedule you to come and clean all my carpets twice a week?
> ...


UncleTard, I bet you clean carpet, when can I schedule you?


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 18, 2016)

Mudda said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Mudda said:
> ...







Failed out of Joke school again, witless?


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 18, 2016)

barryqwalsh said:


> View attachment 70426
> 
> Perhaps some of the most surprising comments during the interview came as Ivana, who is a Czechoslovakia native, spoke about immigration, noting she looked favorably on newcomers taking the route to become legal citizens.
> 
> ...


If you want to get an expert opinion on an important subject, go to an expert........not an idiot.


----------



## Mudda (Apr 18, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Listen lady, you never reply with anything pertinent, you're just a frustrated little person who feels better when you throw gratuitous insults around. Pretty pathetic actually. Get some help.


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 18, 2016)

who will? probably all those getting ready to vote for an Avowed Socialist/communist sympathizer. If he's elected he NEEDS their money to pay for all his pie in sky, free stuff and once they run out of the Wealthy. guess who they come to NEXT?
and if you think that crook Hillary will be any better, she'll have them cleaning bathrooms too


----------



## The VOR (Apr 18, 2016)

Stephanie said:


> who will? probably all those getting ready to vote for an Avowed Socialist/communist sympathizer. If he's elected he NEEDS their money to pay for all his pie in sky, free stuff and once they run out of the Wealthy. guess who they come to NEXT?
> and if you think that crook Hillary will be any better, she'll have them cleaning bathrooms too


Who has been paying for all the free stuff you have been getting for years and years now?


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 18, 2016)

hadit said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...


Not true, as rich folks have accountants and tax specialist that have the rich only spending a small fraction of that wealth, the rest is invested or put into savings....The average yearly spendable amount is usually 5-7% of reserves..


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 18, 2016)

Mudda said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Mudda said:
> ...




You're not getting any better, dimwit.


----------



## hadit (Apr 18, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


On the contrary, it's very true.  Paris Hilton can spend more on a weekend shopping trip than I do in a year.  I don't care how much they don't spend.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 18, 2016)

hadit said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Well, that should make them better than all of us..


----------



## hadit (Apr 18, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Quality has nothing to do with it.  The FACT is that rich people put more money into the economy, hire and pay more people, and make more money available for investment than I do.  I simply do not care if they have more than I do, if they earned what they have or it was given to them.  I have enough.

The more ostentatious a person is, the more status symbols they flaunt, the more stuff they have, the more they are employing people to make things.  Ironically, it is the rich guy who lives simply and doesn't try to outdo his neighbors that isn't pumping money back into the economy.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 18, 2016)

hadit said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


The largest job creators  in the USA are small businesses, not the corporations..


----------



## Correll (Apr 18, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> barryqwalsh said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 70426
> ...




The Corporations want more people.

The republican voters do NOT.

And you are right about the maids.

I've had several "maids" in the past, I don't recall any of them being other than white.

They were happy to do it for a reasonable wage.


----------



## Mr Natural (Apr 18, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> The largest job creators in the USA are small businesses, not the corporations..



But the better employers are the large corporations,  not the small businesses.

And certainly not the family owned business.  They are by far the worst to work for.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 18, 2016)

Mr Clean said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > The largest job creators in the USA are small businesses, not the corporations..
> ...


I had my kids work for me..To teach them a lesson...that was their pay,just like I did on the farm growing up...


----------



## hadit (Apr 18, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Note that I'm talking about individuals, not corporations.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 18, 2016)

I don't need a maid, I am capable of doing my own chores, even if I be rich...


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 18, 2016)

Mudda said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Mudda said:
> ...




Actually, I'm not Asian, you hopeless idiot. Put the cap back on the glue, brainless.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Apr 18, 2016)

Liberty777 said:


> We have created a monster. Our youth r lazy n want everything but don't want to put in the work. U have illegals who Will not only do these jobs but do it with pride. Our work ethic has demenished, fix that n u have won half the battle.



LOL
Too lazy to write in standard English? 

[Given the *diminished* number of letters, one might assume spelling is not a skill you've mastered]


----------



## Mudda (Apr 18, 2016)

I HAVE A MEXICAN WHO MOWS MY LAWN. HE'S A LITTLE SLOW, BUT HE MAKES A GOOD BURRITO.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 18, 2016)

Mudda said:


> I HAVE A MEXICAN WHO MOWS MY LAWN. HE'S A LITTLE SLOW, BUT HE MAKES A GOOD BURRITO.


Is the burrito made from grass clippings?


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 18, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Yea but what does Subway or the mom and pop pay?  Minimum wage?  $10 hr?

I went to an eye doctor.  Probably a small business owner and a franchise owner.  How much do you think all the young girls that work for them make?  $10?  Then I went to a doctor.  How much do all those girls make?  Then I went to a pharmacy and there were a bunch of young girls working for the pharmacist.  My point is, there are sooo many young people in America that don't make shit for a living.  We need those small business' hiring all those unskilled low educated people but if I were them I'd much rather work for Ford or GM or Thomson Reuters or any other big company that pays their employees well.  Even the low skilled/educated workers get paid well at bigger companies.  

And I'm not arguing that we should make those small business' pay better.  Those young ladies working for peanuts can go to school and get an education like I did if they want to make more.  Sorry if a dental assistant only makes $8 hr.  At least they aren't washing dishes or picking up trash for a living.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 18, 2016)

Mudda said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Mudda said:
> ...





I told you to put the cap back on the glue, brainless.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 18, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


You don't have to go to college to make more income, just be more willing to work a trade that pays more, or start your own business...


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 18, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


It's one of the things you have to do to be more successful. If you're good with your hands by all means go learn a trade. There's $ out there for skilled trades.

And if you are sharp enough to start a business great! I'm neither good with my hands or an entrepreneur. I had to go to college to get jobs that pay well.

If I could have gone right into sales I would have skipped college. I work with too many salespeople who've told me they didn't go to college but it helps to have a degree when interviewing


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 18, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


I went to college, spent around ten years, but I always hated working for corporate America...


----------



## Mudda (Apr 18, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > I HAVE A MEXICAN WHO MOWS MY LAWN. HE'S A LITTLE SLOW, BUT HE MAKES A GOOD BURRITO.
> ...


NO, HE TAKES THOSE HOME TO FEED HIS FAMILY.


----------



## Mudda (Apr 18, 2016)

I HAVE A CHINK WHO DOES MY LAUNDRY. NO MSG.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 18, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


You spent 10 years in college?


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 18, 2016)

Mudda said:


> I HAVE A CHINK WHO DOES MY LAUNDRY. NO MSG.


You know what I heard today?  Chinks are the fastest growing minority in America and they don't vote!  I thought they were smart?

Power at CA Polls Growing, So Why Don't Asian Americans Vote? - NBC News

Asian-American registered voters could wield more political power if only they actually voted, according to a new statewide analysis of data from California’s 2012 election.

There are more than 1.7 million Asian American registered voters in the state, with 61 percent from immigrant backgrounds.

But the data from 2012 also showed Asian American registered voters don’t always vote. Only 65 percent of Asian Americans actually cast ballots compared to the general turnout of 72 percent

That’s particularly true among young voters and immigrant voters

Lee said low turnout is more about systemic barriers rather than an indifference to voting or politics. He said there’s a real need for targeted voter education programs, as well as poll monitoring on Election Day to make sure that the federal and state language assistance laws are complied with to help Asian-American voters.


----------



## Liberty777 (Apr 20, 2016)

Wry Catcher said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> > We have created a monster. Our youth r lazy n want everything but don't want to put in the work. U have illegals who Will not only do these jobs but do it with pride. Our work ethic has demenished, fix that n u have won half the battle.
> ...


Lol, no dumbass I have job n don't sit n proof read every post I make. I could care less about spelling, I make six digits in the oil field busting my ass so little bitches like u can drive their little two door piece of shit to the welfare office.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 20, 2016)

Liberty777 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Liberty777 said:
> ...







So, the only things you can even try to be proud of are a skin tone you had nothing to do with, and being a semi-literate simpleton? Way to go, champ.


----------



## Liberty777 (Apr 20, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


Hell son u can do better than that. Should I not be proud of my skin color? Should I not be proud of my success, because I decided to work my butt off?
Should I not be proud of taking care of my family n not relying on the gov. ?
Simpleton? Yes, this shit ain't rocket science, I'll let u worry bout my grammar.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Apr 20, 2016)

Liberty777 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Liberty777 said:
> ...



LOL  
Wrong on all counts.  I'm sure you're used to being wrong, so why be so upset?


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 20, 2016)

Liberty777 said:


> ... Should I not be proud of my skin color? .....




No, you idiot.


----------



## Liberty777 (Apr 20, 2016)

Wry Catcher said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


We're all wrong at times, wheres ur facts to back up ur statement? Upset? Look we have yet another Freud on the board.


----------



## Liberty777 (Apr 20, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> > ... Should I not be proud of my skin color? .....
> ...


Oh yes I should feel my white guilt. No u fucking moron I'm proud of my families ancestry.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 20, 2016)

Liberty777 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Liberty777 said:
> ...





I didn't say that, did I idiot?


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 20, 2016)

Liberty777 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Liberty777 said:
> ...





That's not the same thing as skin color, you fucking cowardly simpleton.


----------



## Liberty777 (Apr 20, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Really, keep smoking. Are u trying to tell me there's no correlation between my ancestry n my skin color?


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 20, 2016)

Liberty777 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Liberty777 said:
> ...




Are you familiar at all with the country known as The United States of America?


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 20, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > I HAVE A CHINK WHO DOES MY LAUNDRY. NO MSG.
> ...



I know lots of Asians and wondering that myself for many years. 
But second and third generations are more and more politically involve.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 20, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > I HAVE A CHINK WHO DOES MY LAUNDRY. NO MSG.
> ...




bobomengele displays his idiotic racism yet again. What a fucking scumbag.


----------



## Liberty777 (Apr 21, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


I'm just not buying what ur selling. U want everyone to look  multi colored cool whatever.  If it makes me racist to b proud of my skin color the so b it. U one color morons r hypocrites.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 21, 2016)

Liberty777 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Liberty777 said:
> ...




I don't _want_ anyone to look like anything, but unlike some ridiculous clowns I'm not afraid of or obsessed with skin color.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 21, 2016)

Liberty777 said:


> ...  If it makes me racist to b proud of my skin color the so b it. ....




It makes you an ignorant idiot.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 21, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> > We have created a monster. Our youth r lazy n want everything but don't want to put in the work. U have illegals who Will not only do these jobs but do it with pride. Our work ethic has demenished, fix that n u have won half the battle.
> ...


I made gas money in college cleaning a couple houses.  Flexible schedule and a lot less dangerous than teaching one of my riders to drive--that was a disaster.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 21, 2016)

Mudda said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Mudda said:
> ...


Umm, I really don't think that's a woman.


----------



## Liberty777 (Apr 21, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> > ...  If it makes me racist to b proud of my skin color the so b it. ....
> ...


Wow an ignorant idiot. N I'm the idiot? Lmao


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 21, 2016)

Liberty777 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Liberty777 said:
> ...






Yes, you are.


----------



## Liberty777 (Apr 21, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


No we have different views, that doesn't make either person ignorant.  Let ur balls hang n quit being a bitch.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 21, 2016)

Liberty777 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Liberty777 said:
> ...




In this case, it reveals your ignorance. I'm not interested in any "I'm ok, you're ok" bullshit on this one. If you are proud of America, I'm with ya. I'f you're proud of your family, great. If you're proud of personal accomplishments, good for you. If you are proud of a skin tone you had nothing to do with and that is no more than coincidental then you're an idiot.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 21, 2016)

OldLady said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Liberty777 said:
> ...



Too bad this wasn't around back then.

The #1 Site for Mutually Beneficial Arrangements | SeekingArrangement.

How Sugar Daddies Are Financing College Education


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 21, 2016)

Mudda said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Liberty777 said:
> ...




1) I'm very proud of my heritage, which is not the same as being obsessed with a skin tone the way cowards and idiots like you are. 

2) I am not Chinese, you idiot.

3)


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 21, 2016)

Mudda said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Liberty777 said:
> ...




No, it won't.


----------



## Correll (Apr 21, 2016)

OldLady said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Liberty777 said:
> ...



You white?


----------



## Correll (Apr 21, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




1. Kind of drawing some very fine distinctions there...


----------



## Mudda (Apr 22, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Beaners already call it that.


----------



## Correll (Apr 22, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




Being proud of one's heritage generally involves being proud of the actions and accomplishments of other people.

That is one of the issues that offends you about racial or ethnic pride.

Seems like not only is it a fine distinction there, but quite the self serving one also.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 22, 2016)

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...






Actions and accomplishments are not skin color. Just how fucking stupid are you?


----------



## Correll (Apr 22, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




Are you seriously telling me that when people have said that they are proud of being white, that you didn't realize they were referring to the actions and accomplishments of white people and not just liking paleness?


Just how fucking stupid are you?


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 22, 2016)

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...





You still don't get it, you drooling imbecile. You're hopeless.


----------



## Correll (Apr 22, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




I get it fine.

It's cool for you to be proud of what you identify as, but those who identify differently, not so much.

Because, reasons you won't go into.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 22, 2016)

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




Evidently not.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 22, 2016)

Muhammed said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > When I read the statement Ivana made on that the other day, I was wondering how Trump supporters would react?  Would they ignore it, would they make excuses for it?
> ...


Ignore it is.


----------



## longknife (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## sealybobo (Apr 23, 2016)

Mudda said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Mudda said:
> ...


Obviously. But we're talking about vacuuming your living room. Are you as smart as the white woman who will do that job? Maybe, but the point is white women will do that job.

And if they won't why blame Obama because they are out of work?


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 23, 2016)

Mudda said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Mudda said:
> ...



Talking about retard........ Is your dick glued to your caps lock?


----------



## Correll (Apr 23, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




Your refusal to admit that you have been stone cold busted, does not look good on you.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 23, 2016)

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...








When that ever happens, you let me know.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 23, 2016)

barryqwalsh said:


> View attachment 70426
> 
> Perhaps some of the most surprising comments during the interview came as Ivana, who is a Czechoslovakia native, spoke about immigration, noting she looked favorably on newcomers taking the route to become legal citizens.
> 
> ...





So if the candidates are to be judged by their spouses, is a wife saying something stupid worse than a husband who's a rapist? If it disqualifies both of them, so much the better.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 23, 2016)

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Here you go. Sit in the corner and have fun.


----------



## Correll (Apr 24, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 24, 2016)

Good luck being stupid.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Apr 24, 2016)

barryqwalsh said:


> View attachment 70426
> 
> Perhaps some of the most surprising comments during the interview came as Ivana, who is a Czechoslovakia native, spoke about immigration, noting she looked favorably on newcomers taking the route to become legal citizens.
> 
> ...



My kids vacuum my living room.  Hell, they make most of the messes, anyway.


----------



## MaryL (Apr 24, 2016)

barryqwalsh said:


> View attachment 70426
> 
> Perhaps some of the most surprising comments during the interview came as Ivana, who is a Czechoslovakia native, spoke about immigration, noting she looked favorably on newcomers taking the route to become legal citizens.
> 
> ...


Let's just reinstitute indentured  slavery, while we are at it? This is a double edged sword on illegal immigration, Who does it benefit VS WHO does harm? I am bad  because I criticize illegal aliens? No. Let's be fair and look at the whole picture.


----------

